# Four Magic Moves to Winning Golf....HELP!



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

I am a beginner following the Four Magic Moves to Winning Golf instruction by Joe Dante.  I know a lot of pros and players will say that the methods within the book are nonsense, but it seems to work well (so far) for me.  I would add at this point that I cannot afford the crazy prices of golf lessons, so pretty much doing this by myself.  My main goal is to become an 18 handicapper within 2 years or so.

It basically states that we must do an initial wrist break.  This is controversial, but it seems to work well for me. It gets me into the position shown in the first picture.  







I can then easily hit the ball nice and straight nearly all of the time and a reasonable distance (considering the lack of full swing).  This inspired me to continue learning along this path to build my swing which I can take on the course for years to come.

My issue is this:

It then states that the left shoulder should be turned whilst firmly keeping our wrists in the same broken position which then leads to the next 2 pictures and keeping our left arm straight.












I may be mad, but I just don't understand this.  I can't fathom how to physically get to the position shown in the last picture merely by turning my shoulder.  Any advice on how YOU would get from image 1 to image 3 would be very, VERY welcome.

(Please keep the "pay for golf lessons" comments to a minimum folks!).


----------



## One Planer (May 13, 2011)

Hip turn?


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

Hi there! Book states a LATERAL movement of the hips must be done, not a TURN.  It's driving me mad.


----------



## One Planer (May 13, 2011)

Hi there! Book states a LATERAL movement of the hips must be done, not a TURN.  It's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...


Let me clarify what I meant.

When making the swing are you focusing soley on keeping the lead arm straight and forgetting to move you hips?


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

Perhaps the opposite to be honest.  Every brain cell is screaming "BEND YOUR LEFT ELBOW!!!".  Is a straight left arm pretty typical within golf swings?


----------



## Alex1975 (May 13, 2011)

Perhaps the opposite to be honest.  Every brain cell is screaming "BEND YOUR LEFT ELBOW!!!".  Is a straight left arm pretty typical within golf swings?
		
Click to expand...


Its a must imo.

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your quest, it is not unlike my own, though I have said that I will do whatever it takes, lessons and other.

I would think you would gain from standing in front of a mirror or using a camera.


----------



## bobmac (May 13, 2011)

Look at the relationship between the left arm and shaft (pic 1) and compare it to pic 2 and 3. Notice how the wrists have hinged to form a 90 degree angle.
Simple


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

Good point bobmac- strange though that the book tells us to break completely in stage one and hold that all the way through the swing, whilst keeping a straight left arm.


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

Bobmac- also interested in your professional analysis of this type of swing!  I can only imagine that you are pulling your hair out at the thought of this?


----------



## Philm (May 13, 2011)

yes, but at the top of the swing the weight of the club during the transistion will complete the 90wrist action for you, resulting in the full swing.

now if this is not physically possible i would suggest that your grip is wrong and your holding the club diagonally through your left palm and not straight enough accross the base of the fingers.

Phil


----------



## bobmac (May 13, 2011)

I can only imagine that you are pulling your hair out at the thought of this?
		
Click to expand...

We haven't met have we?  
Smiffy will be along soon to pass comments on my hair style 
Most players have a gradual hinging of the wrists throughout the backswing.
Maybe it was suggested to use this method as a drill to give you the feeling of a full wrist hinge. It's often called the set drill.


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

To quote the book:

"The important point here is that the club lies diagonally across the palm, from the crook of the index finger and comes out halfway between the root of the little finger and the base of the palm. There must always be a fold of flesh between the club and the root of the finger".


----------



## virtuocity (May 13, 2011)

We haven't met have we?  

Click to expand...

No- I don't like people who are good golfers.  I also hate the perfect pingy noises they make at the driving range on every shot.  Give me 5 years and I'll meet you for a beer.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 13, 2011)

My advice would be to look at the instruction videos on youtube, find a series that makes sense to you, and discuss them.

Learning from a book is sooo tough, because the pictures are static, but looking at videos you can actually see the transition and movement involved.

PS This comment is made in the knowledge that some of the video pros are total pants, but OTOH some are quite interesting.

GL


----------



## sev112 (May 13, 2011)

David Leadbetter has a drill where you cock your wrist to 90 degress upwards BEFORE YOU DO ANY MOVE WHATSEOEVER, then rotates your wrists to teh right  (still without any body movement) then just turn your shoulders

Given the apparent complexity, it does get you into a very good position at the top !

In fact  i remember a trip to Chantilly a few years ago, coudlnt hit teh ball 30 yards, that i had to play all my shots for 9 holes like that  - got laughed at all over the palce, but came in 2nd amongst a big group


----------



## RGDave (May 13, 2011)

Perhaps the opposite to be honest.  Every brain cell is screaming "BEND YOUR LEFT ELBOW!!!".  Is a straight left arm pretty typical within golf swings?
		
Click to expand...


It's a must imo.
		
Click to expand...

A straight or nearly straight (comfortable) left arm is very important. I can't do it.....I don't know why......if I was starting again, I'd make this a real priority.

I've even considered taking a month or two off and working just to sort it out.


----------



## richart (May 13, 2011)

We haven't met have we?  

Click to expand...

No- I don't like people who are good golfers.  I also hate the perfect pingy noises they make at the driving range on every shot.  Give me 5 years and I'll meet you for a beer.
		
Click to expand...

At Bob's age you don't make appointments five years ahead.


----------



## kid2 (May 14, 2011)

I am a beginner following the Four Magic Moves to Winning Golf instruction by Joe Dante.  I know a lot of pros and players will say that the methods within the book are nonsense, but it seems to work well (so far) for me.  I would add at this point that I cannot afford the crazy prices of golf lessons, so pretty much doing this by myself.  My main goal is to become an 18 handicapper within 2 years or so.
		
Click to expand...


Have a peek at this and welcome to the Forum. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL_6M_xZvq0


----------



## Ethan (May 14, 2011)

1. Buy some Pings
2. Stack
3. Tilt
4. Abandon 1-3 and ask timgolfy for some tips


----------



## bobmac (May 14, 2011)

We haven't met have we?  

Click to expand...

No- I don't like people who are good golfers.  I also hate the perfect pingy noises they make at the driving range on every shot.  Give me 5 years and I'll meet you for a beer.
		
Click to expand...

At Bob's age you don't make appointments five years ahead.       

Click to expand...

And I was going to give you some free tips next month


----------

